# Movie night?



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok so I've been seeing all these posts by newbies about the meet up options so here goes...

How about watching Thor @ Dubai Mall on either Monday or Tuesday. They have a 7.45 show which would be perfect for me since I work till 6.30. We can probably do a coffee stop later or an early dinner before?

Come on little ones... hope to see you guys there! PM me for details or any questions...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have fun


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't get Thor premiere tickets  So I'm interested!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I might be interested so pm me the details.

I am bit picky with comic going on to movie. Hope Thor kick some ass..

Let'see what the trailer says


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Was a date picked?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

whatever date is ok with you jynxy... I am ok with


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ipshi said:


> whatever date is ok with you jynxy... I am ok with


I went to the movie theatre once in ibn battuta when I first got here and walked out after twenty min. Never been back... How about I will get the movie from the movie lady and watch it at the same time, in the comfort of my quiet apartment. 

I was just trying to nudge you to pick a date.

And we do quiz nights on Monday nights


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

It looks interesting.. i will join .. PM me the details


----------



## TravelX (Apr 15, 2011)

i cant, im out for a litte trip these days


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm in  Any nights are ok for me.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in. When and where puleeze.


----------



## expatindubai (Apr 8, 2011)

pls count me in! whoever's finalizing, will appreciate if you can include me in the loop. thanks!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Alrighty then people! We will be watching THOR!! on Tuesday at 7.20 pm in dubai mall. Meet me at 7 in front of the cinema and please carry a hammer so that I know you are part of the expat group.

if you can't find a hammer or don't want to carry one, just pm me with your number and confirmation


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I saw Thor or should I say I thaw Thor at the weekend, it's good fun, enjoy the show. Wasn't too impressed with the 3d tho.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Alrighty then people! We will be watching THOR!! on Tuesday at 7.20 pm in dubai mall. Meet me at 7 in front of the cinema and please carry a hammer so that I know you are part of the expat group.
> 
> if you can't find a hammer or don't want to carry one, just pm me with your number and confirmation


It's HAMMER TIME!!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

This was so much fun! Though as usual... there was hardly anyone who turned up from the forum.

It really makes me not want to organise things


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

When you say "hardly anyone", do you mean at least someone or no one?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

2 people but that i think was more because we'd been planning to meet for a while and this was as good a place as any...

and oh... none of the people who replied on this post came -- except VitaesMorte


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ahh typical EF response.  Hope you enjoyed the movie


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I didn't get Thor premiere tickets  So I'm interested!


Ahem! :boxing:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ah yes... my apologies! Moe 78 was thr too 

but honestly both vita and moe dont really count because i would have called them as friends anyway...

but yes... we had loads of fun!!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for organising Ipshi! 

Makes me want to do a Thursday night drinks again...anyone up for next week?


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

ipshi said:


> ah yes... my apologies! Moe 78 was thr too
> 
> but honestly both vita and moe dont really count because i would have called them as friends anyway...


That makes me a "friend" too, then? :clap2:



Marcel, or brunch again instead?
With everyone bringing a bit more energy to the table, this time?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

is that who i think it is? if you're mr subway then yes... you'll always be invited!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for organizing ipshi  Great night!


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Ja, Mr. Subway - cheers!


----------

